

Optimize JPEG images without compromising quality with JPEGmini and Cloudinary - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/optimize_your_jpeg_images_without_compromising_quality_with_jpegmini_and_cloudinary

======
nadavs
How to reduce JPG image file size while delivering photos of high visual
quality. This article introduces Cloudinary's JPEGmini add-on: on-the-fly
cloud-based JPEG optimization using simple manipulation URLs. The JPEGmini
image optimization reduces bandwidth consumption, improves user experience and
ensures your photos are delivered in high quality. Included are sample image
manipulation URLs and code snippets for Ruby on Rails, PHP, Node.js, .Net and
other frameworks.

